# Webber/Lyons Dam



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Trying this spot for steelhead for the first time. Has anyone fished here for steelies?

Thanks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

yep and done well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's good to hear. I haven't been able to find a lot of info on these dams, so I assumed it may not be that great. Any idea on warer levels by the dams, wadable? Also, does it get a lot of fishermen? Just hate to show up and have it be like 6th st. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was thinking about trying webber on Friday. I have never fished there either.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nick51786 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was at webber today, and I was the only one there wadding one other guy fishing from a boat, didn't catch anything and he didn't have any luck either


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

it is wadeable at avg flows...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was wondering if it was to early for any fish to make it up there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive caught steelhead there starting in January. At times it can be an awesome fishing spots. Other times its full of guys snagging...doing what they do best.


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

I was there Saturday afternoon. Nobody around, which was great, didn't have any action though.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Any Suggestions on what to use?

Thinking jig with wax worm and spawn sack....original


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

That'll work, but don't be afraid to throw some hardware; spinners, cranks, and stickbaits. 
Does anyone know which fish ladder is the first one closed, closest to the big water? Webber, Portland, etc...? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

jrv said:


> That'll work, but don't be afraid to throw some hardware; spinners, cranks, and stickbaits.
> Does anyone know which fish ladder is the first one closed, closest to the big water? Webber, Portland, etc...?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i am quite sure they left lyons open,(which allows them to weber)although it gets clogged and wont allow passage,and i dont think they maintain it in winter.they opened st joes ladder 2 days ago,,all of the grands should be open in 2or 3 days,water temps will rise over 40 on saturday,and they(dnr) want them open by then


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Both dams are decent spots. Water level should be decent for wading just becareful where you walk.

Pressure depends on the time and the run but right now there usually isn't to many guys out there. The fish are there just not in huge numbers. This time of year I like running jigs and waxies under a float but guys are doing good on spawn as well!!

I usually don't run into many snaggers during the steelhead run but the salmon run is stupid with snaggers. I've made many calls while in those areas, I keep RAP on speed dial!! I have zero tolerance for snaggers!!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Plan on losing lots of hardware to snags at Webber.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Your not catchin fish unless your catching bottom!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SpartyMarty (Mar 6, 2013)

Plan on going to Webber tomorrow, bringing my walleye jigs in case the steelhead don't produce!! Ill let ya know how I do.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

i had a friend snag a salmon this spring. i know he didnt mean to do it. i saw it happen. when he got it in i grabbed it out of the water for him and let it go. i thought he was going to hit me at first till i explained that i know he didnt mean to but i wasnt going to let him keep it. only one he got all year.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

do u mean last fall???? do u mean steel???


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

slowpaya said:


> do u mean last fall???? do u mean steel???


sorry, yes i meant fall and salmon.


----------

